# Havannah at car meet



## Subie14 (Jun 4, 2009)

We went to Mass to a car meet/BBQ with my husbands race team...guess who their little mascot is!!

She loves everyone on the team and was having so much fun playing kick ball with them.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a doll. That is great that everyone loves to play with her....but how could they resist that face.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's really silvering! I think we need more pictures to see better...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

She's a cutie. I agree with Sheri, we need more pictures.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Do you live in New England?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a cutie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How sweet!!


----------

